# Kayak fishing on Lake Lanier



## djfyiintheoutdoors (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi, kind of new to this forum but long time reader of GON.

Wanted to see if anyone had advice on where to put in for some kayak fishing for spots on Lanier.  Not trying to paddle all day, so location is key.  Not very familiar with the Lake and never kayak fished it.  Was thinking about putting in at West Bank Public Use area near Buford Dam and fishing up to Sawnee campground area. 

Thanks for any advice or tips!


----------



## GAGE (Jun 19, 2017)

Tidwell and Vanns Tavern where  my favorite when I was fishing more often.  I caught a lot of stripers and bass from both these areas.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 19, 2017)

djfyiintheoutdoors said:


> Hi, kind of new to this forum but long time reader of GON.
> 
> Wanted to see if anyone had advice on where to put in for some kayak fishing for spots on Lanier.  Not trying to paddle all day, so location is key.  Not very familiar with the Lake and never kayak fished it.  Was thinking about putting in at West Bank Public Use area near Buford Dam and fishing up to Sawnee campground area.
> 
> Thanks for any advice or tips!


East Bank is probably better than West Bank right now. If you're going to be in that area I can only assume you're either planning on fishing weekdays, or suuuper early on a weekend. I've got a pretty capable 'yak, and you couldn't pay me to be in that area on the weekend after about 10am with the sort of traffic it sees.

The summer fish will fall in to pretty predictable pattern. You should be able to put in on any of the major creeks and see success fishing the same basic approach just about anywhere on the lake.


----------



## djfyiintheoutdoors (Jun 19, 2017)

Coenen said:


> East Bank is probably better than West Bank right now. If you're going to be in that area I can only assume you're either planning on fishing weekdays, or suuuper early on a weekend. I've got a pretty capable 'yak, and you couldn't pay me to be in that area on the weekend after about 10am with the sort of traffic it sees.
> 
> The summer fish will fall in to pretty predictable pattern. You should be able to put in on any of the major creeks and see success fishing the same basic approach just about anywhere on the lake.



Thanks man, yeah, super early on a weekday for sure.   I'm guessing that there is no such thing as a "calm" cove or area for fishing during the summer.  Any suggestions for tackle?  Was planning on doing some dropshotting with a worm or topwater with a Sexy Dawg if I see em busting.  Also got a few spybaits that have worked well for me on Carters lately.  Thanks again.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jun 19, 2017)

Try Don Carter State Park, not near as much boat traffic.


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 19, 2017)

*old federal*

vann tavern are good. Also, stay north as possible.

I striper fish Lanier and I am on the water at 6:30. I am off on some weekdays and traffic is minimal.


----------



## djfyiintheoutdoors (Jul 7, 2018)

Had some good success at Tidwell this Spring and early summer.  Wondering if fish will still be holding on those docks this time of year.  Thanks y’all!


----------



## Rabun (Jul 12, 2018)

djfyiintheoutdoors said:


> Thanks man, yeah, super early on a weekday for sure.   I'm guessing that there is no such thing as a "calm" cove or area for fishing during the summer.  Any suggestions for tackle?  Was planning on doing some dropshotting with a worm or topwater with a Sexy Dawg if I see em busting.  Also got a few spybaits that have worked well for me on Carters lately.  Thanks again.



Check out ScoutinStripers recent report...some good info there


----------



## Freak Nasty (Sep 10, 2018)

2nd vote on Don Carter. Good fishing and not a lot of traffic.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 12, 2018)

Went with dank1296 this morning out of Mary Alice Park ramp. It was a little windy. Marked fish but they weren't biting much. Saw a few fish on top here and there but not many. Caught one spot on the drop shot and lost 2 others, lost a spinbait in a tree (ugh).


----------



## Coenen (Sep 14, 2018)

When you're on them with the DS and they're refusing, try switching up your size and color on the worm. Sometimes that's all it takes. Sometimes they won't eat the same thing twice, but they'll take variations on a theme. They can be remarkably finicky.


----------

